# My college-budget 29g community tank Journal



## tslabaugh (Mar 11, 2006)

My tank has been changing lately and I would like to get some input and show off my creation!  Over my spring break, I decided I wanted to set up a planted aquarium. I started out using cheap gravel that was kind of too big. I ignored the aquascaping rules and went to work. The driftwood I used was directly in the center of the tank and looked akward.

As of April 21st this is how my tank looked:









I was using a small HOB filter and had just switched to a 65w PC fixture from 2 20 watt strip lights. I was dosing KNO3, KH2PO4, and CSM+B.

Once I switched to the 65w lighting, I was having algae pop up everywhere. I fought with the algae and realized the cheap HOB filter wasn't doing anything to circulate my ferts. I purchased a Rena Filstar XP1 and I have been using lava rock, foam filtering, and filter floss in it. It has been working perfect for my tank. I started using excel to combat the algae and most of it was dead or dieing. I decided to put some fish in there also. I bought 3 neon tetras, 4 glo-light tetras, 6 ottos, and 2 mystery snails.

I soon realized I didn't like my aquascape anymore and went on the search for some new driftwood. I found two peices I really liked that would look great in my tank. I had also decided I wanted to use eco-complete.

On May 12, I started my tanks makeover. I had read about eco-complete changing the water chemistry in an already running tank so I spent the time to rinse the eco-complete thoroughly before putting it in the tank. The whole process(catcing fish, removing plants, rinsing substrate, etc...) took me about 4 hours. After it cleared up, I began planting my existing plants. It looked soo much better than it had before.

I decided I needed more inhabitants. So I went to the LFS and picked up 4 peppered cories (which I beleive have already spawned in my tank), a few MTS and 20 ghost shrimp.

This picture was taken the next evening (May 13th):









After looking at that picture, I didn't care for the corny background anymore. being a college kid, I didn't want to fork out any money on making a better looking background. I decided to use a trashbag and cut it to my tanks size and tape it to the back. This is how it came out:










I am extremely pleased with the tank's makeover. I already have a shrimp with some eggs!

I added some foam filtering on the filter intake to keep the small shrimp from getting sucked up.

As of May 15th, my plants include:

Dwarf hairgrass
Java Moss
Downoi
Anubias nana
Tiger Lotus
Java Fern
Crypto Wendtii
Rotala Rotundifolia
Ludwigia Repens
Egeria Najas
Phyllanthus Fluitans
Echinodorus latifolius
Amazon Swords
Radican Sword

I will update as changes are made! Any input or advice is welcome!


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I like the open spaces you've created with your tank. Once stuff starts filling in, especially the foreground pieces the tank will look exceptional. Only think I might critique is the pointy towering driftwood. If you can get it to more of a 45 degree angle I think it would draw my eye into the tank rather then follow the wood upwards and out. But yes, so far so good! Well done!

-John N.


----------



## ringram (Jan 10, 2005)

Like John was saying, things just need to fill in. I might even move the driftwood a little to the left. It just seems unbalanced to me. I also have to say that the swordplants, depending on type and how many you have in there, may grow too large very quickly. Also, please post the more recent picture again! I only see the very first one from April  Lookin' good.
-Ryan


----------



## tslabaugh (Mar 11, 2006)

ringram said:


> please post the more recent picture again! I only see the very first one from April


Can you see this one?


----------



## dstephens (Nov 30, 2005)

I really like the use of Downii for the foreground. I just went that direction myself and have been very pleased with the plants growth rate and the overall look for it as it fills in. Also, the moss on driftwood. I agree with John's advice to tip the driftwood to a 45 degree angle so as not to point up and out of the scape. It draws my eye out and away. I really like a lot of the plants you have chosen. great start and good luck. Darrell


----------



## tslabaugh (Mar 11, 2006)

Thanks for the advice guys! I angled it as much as I could without destroying my tank. I have my driftwood mounted on a rubbermaid lid to keep it from floating. I have never been able to get my driftwood to sink on its own! I soak it a day then attach it to the rubbermaid lid. Anyways, I like it better this way!

dstephens: I wanted to use more downoi on that side of the tank but it isn't cheap! I probably like it the most though. heh. I am gonna try to keep the lawn of dwarf hairgrass on the right from taking over the left so I can get more downoi.

What do you guys think?










Also, Should I move the Ludwigia Repens that is behind the driftwood to the right a bit, spread it out, or leave it like it is?


----------



## JArtiles305 (Apr 13, 2006)

Nice looking tank, can't wait for it to fill in. Have you thought of throwing in some brown/red plant in there?


----------



## tslabaugh (Mar 11, 2006)

JArtiles305 said:


> Have you thought of throwing in some brown/red plant in there?


I have a crypto in front of the angled driftwood that is somewhat brown and I am waiting for the tops of the Rotala Rotundifolia and Ludwigia Repens to get some red coloring. I had a tiger lotus on the right side of the tank but it dissappeared. I do agree I need to get some red plants in there.


----------



## alphacat (Apr 26, 2006)

> I have never been able to get my driftwood to sink on its own!


Next time try boiling it for a few hours. Worked well for me.


----------



## tslabaugh (Mar 11, 2006)

Well, I just traded for some plants with some color. P. stellatus broad leaf, Rotala macandra, and some ludwigia repens 'rubin'. They should be here Monday. I am debating on either moving the HUGE sword farther back into the right corner or even selling it, but im not sure yet. Any ideas are welcome.


----------



## tetra21 (Apr 27, 2006)

I like the use of a trash bag=D> . I too was once on a school budget, but I never thought of that one! That tank will look great in a few months.

Kudos


----------



## tslabaugh (Mar 11, 2006)

My new plants came in yesterday! In addition to the 3 I listed earlier that I would be getting, I got some baby tears and Rotala 'colurata'. I will give them a few days to perk up and get some new pics. I also should be receiving some Cherry Shrimp tomorrow!.


----------



## tslabaugh (Mar 11, 2006)

The red plants really added to my tank! I just need it to fill in now! I am pretty happy with the plants I have and how it is looking. I wouldn't mind having a some more downoi in the front (I love the downoi for some reason!) and even some more dwarf hairgrass so it will fill in quicker. Speaking of Downoi, the two I have have really taken off and putting out growth. The Rotala Macandra seems to still be recovering from shipment, but everything else is showing noticeable growth. My crypto is getting BIG.

My fish are also doing good. My glolight tetras seem to have brightened up which really brightens up my tank. The animals are all doing so good that I am being overwhelmed by pen tip sized pond snails. I crush what I can but there are just so many! While taking pics of the take tonight, I noticed one of my cories seemed to be dancing on the bottom and swimming back and forth really fast. Pretty funny looking. :lol: Cherry Shrimp should definately be here tomorrow!

Here is my tank as of tonight! (I'm still learning how to take good pics of my tank)









I started planting some toppings and small stems of my plants in the front, left of my downoi, for a nursery until they get big enough to be moved.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Looking better and better! Great work. I'm liking your scape and tank a lot more with each change. The new plants will look fabooo when they finally hit their growth spurt. The plants in the center make the tank alot brighter and colorful! Good job 

-John N.


----------



## tslabaugh (Mar 11, 2006)

The plants are growing quicker than I expected but I still have awhile before they fill in completely. My dwarf hairgrass is popping up new shoots from runners now, very few but it is spreading! If I can find some more locally I will get it to help it fill in faster. I am thinking about putting an anubias that is about 3 inches to the left of my downoi, backed up to the driftwood. Should I do this or get more downoi? which would probably look better?


----------



## heidisue (May 3, 2006)

Your tank has progressed so much. The red plants do add a lot and I'm not even a fan of red plants (!) But they look good here. Your pix are getting good, too! I get a kick out of what makes us excited in this hobby. Like you, I delight over these tiny stems, sometimes photographing them for hours. Then I get a glimpse of myself for a moment and I just have to laugh about how one little plant in a box of water could get me so jazzed. Keep posting updates - I'm a fan.


----------



## tslabaugh (Mar 11, 2006)

Well, my left side of the tank is growing alot quicker than its counterpart! heh. The ludwigia repens behind the driftwood has went nuts growing as has the big ludwigia repens 'rubin' in the center. I am getting rid of the Amazon swords that are by inlet on the right side and replacing them with something that fills in better. Anyone have any ideas on what I should put back there? Should I just trim some of my Ludwigia repens and put over there?

Updated pic coming soon!


----------



## tslabaugh (Mar 11, 2006)

Well, I bought about half a gallon bag of dwarf hairgrass to fill in my foreground. It should be here Wednesday! I am excited to actually have a carpet like foreground! I have a question about it though. I have yet to see any pics of downoi surrounded by hairgrass. Should I just let the hairgrass grow all up around it, leave the ecocomplete showing in a circle around the downoi (similar to landscapers do with trees), or should I leave an area of my foreground for the ecocomplete to show and for the downoi to grow?


----------



## tslabaugh (Mar 11, 2006)

Well, I got my dwarf hairgrass down and growing. My L. Repens and L. Repens 'Rubin' is going crazy. As you can see the L. Repens 'Rubin', it has taken a sharp lean to the left side of the tank which is going to be fixed. Anyways, here is an updated pic:


----------



## raven_wilde (Nov 16, 2005)

Can you post a bigger pic? It's kind of hard to see what's going on in it. Looks like a lot has grown in during the last month though!


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Looking good.

I have a question about the 29 gallon tank. I just set one up and found that with water added you can see the silicone slightly "pulled away" from the glass, when viewed from the front. Did this happen on your tank?


----------



## tslabaugh (Mar 11, 2006)

Here is a bigger and brighter picture, I don't like the qualtiy of this picture though. It still shows the tanks growth which seems like alot to me! 










Dennis, I really don't think my tank has done that. I bought it used from a lady locally. You can see the silicone in the corners but I wouldn't consider it being "pulled away". Got a pic?


----------



## Rupey (Jun 3, 2004)

Your tank is looking great! If you still want some more Downoi just send me a PM. I have quite a few and they need a little "thinning". Just pay shipping and I send you some. NIce work!


----------



## tslabaugh (Mar 11, 2006)

Thank you guys for the comments! I'm proud of it! heh. Thanks to Rupey, I am getting my foreground finished up! I also forgot to mention that when I received the new dwarf hairgrass that I also got some Hygrophila balsamica and Polygonum hydropiperoides.


----------



## tslabaugh (Mar 11, 2006)

Thought I would give you guys an update. I haven't been on the site in a while. I finally know what its like to trim regularly. My downoi has really taken which has pleased me. I have been fighting green spot algae and I have increased my phosphates. I will get a recent pic up soon.


----------

